# Job site radios



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Have been working with a builder who has a fancy Bosch radio on site. Has been leaving it on site and I have been hooking my MP3 player to it. Have fallen in love! Am looking at getting one. Have two choices. Anyone have a preference? Why do you like one. ANd if you have had both, which one do you like better and why?

http://www.toolbarn.com/milwaukee-49-24-0280.html

http://bosch.cpotools.com/other_tools_and_equipment/power_box_radio/pb10-cd.html


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I know Rob loves the Rigid Radio, it has the same batteries for the tools and you can charge it.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

no radio on my jobs.. rare occasion maybe if were in NC but usually the carpenters have one blasting. I will run pandora thru my blackberry from time to time...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I like to hook my ipod up to my dewalt radio
Similar to this. Some jobs I just use my earbuds rather than use the radio at all


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Old milwaukee radio for me


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I like to hook my ipod up to my dewalt radio
> Similar to this. Some jobs I just use my earbuds rather than use the radio at all


Hmm, that looks awfully familiar. :yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Hmm, that looks awfully familiar. :yes:


Saved you the trouble Tim. 
Surely it is still not that clean though.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Saved you the trouble Tim.
> Surely it is still not that clean though.


Yah, ya gotta ask your self what looks best with paint spattered all over it.


I don't have any (use a PLD) but I've seen more DeWalts than any other. They sure sound good to me.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Saved you the trouble Tim.
> Surely it is still not that clean though.


Thanks. And yes it is. I'm a _paperhanger_. :thumbsup:

Here it is just a couple days ago. My boy is giving his opinion of the new Alice in Chains album. I tend to agree with his rating.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Milwaukee here.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

He seems to like them
That radio looks like it was purchased that day. It says a lot that you take care of your things. 

My dewalt radio is misted with overspray. When it was new and I got into the room that it was in I covered it, now I just half ass cover it so I can keep the tuner clean.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

LOL cool lil guy you got there PWG 

I always wondered what "work radio" was the best. If I was going to shell out $100+ on one I wanted it to be an awesome radio. I usually just get the cheap walmart ones and then when their displays stop or they just get to banged up I go get another one. I think it is magnovox.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

nEighter said:


> LOL cool lil guy you got there PWG
> 
> I always wondered what "work radio" was the best. If I was going to shell out $100+ on one I wanted it to be an awesome radio. I usually just get the cheap walmart ones and then when their displays stop or they just get to banged up I go get another one. I think it is magnovox.


What made me switch years back was the antenas on those radios, they always got busted and then they sucked. My Dewalt radio has been with me since 03 or 04, so if it comes out to fractions of pennies a day. 
Though some days I do not use it and i just use my earbuds but I do still use the charger.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah, I don't spray, and when painting I do throw a piece of plastic over it. Too many times I got tired of scraping off dried paint to see what freaking station I was on. 

On the subject of keeping thing clean, I was working in new construction once, hanging some paper. I had a brand new stainless steel coffee cup sitting on the fireplace mantle. Dumbass painter come along and instead of moving it, or asking me too, and sprayed the mantle. Me and that asshat almost got to boxing in the front lawn that day.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Currently I use a Boston Acoustics Receptor but there is a new one out called Boston Acoustics HSOLOMDNT Horizon Solo AM/FM Radio With Auxiliary Input. It has the aux input for my iphone, the Receptor doesnt.

The reviews on the Solo say the sound is superior to the Receptor. You guys have to listen to one! The Receptor sound is amazing. Bose like full sound from a clock radio with one tiny speaker. I paid $150 for the Receptor but the Solo sells for under $100.

So because the Receptor doesnt have a aux input I also have a Klipsch iGroove SXT $150 to dock my iphone and the sound from that too is amazing for such a small unit. It jams bigtime. Looking at the pic, you wouldnt believe what you are hearing outside is coming from that small unit inside. To keep it clean i slip it into a 5 gal strainer.










Here is a pic of the Receptor on the floor


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

That's a lot of cardboard. Bi-folds?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> That's a lot of cardboard. Bi-folds?


Builder lays that cardboard down, well flooring guys do. We run 18" paper around the base. Bi-folds are minimal and typically upstairs on subflooring.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Builder lays that cardboard down, well flooring guys do. We run 18" paper around the base. Bi-folds are minimal and typically upstairs on subflooring.


Bi-folds are very minimal here and not at all in higher end homes. i was just thinking of where i see cardboard. That is a good deal that the builder or floor guys does that.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Yeah, I don't spray, and when painting I do throw a piece of plastic over it. Too many times I got tired of scraping off dried paint to see what freaking station I was on.
> 
> On the subject of keeping thing clean, I was working in new construction once, hanging some paper. I had a brand new stainless steel coffee cup sitting on the fireplace mantle. Dumbass painter come along and instead of moving it, or asking me too, and sprayed the mantle. Me and that asshat almost got to boxing in the front lawn that day.


Anyone around me knows you don'g foq with my coffee or coffee cup. I hear you 3000% on that.. what a dumbasss.

The cardboard is a great idea. I loved to use it when I had too. Alot of times WAY better than a full drop if rolling.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I had a brand new stainless steel coffee cup sitting on the fireplace mantle. Dumbass painter come along and instead of moving it, or asking me too, and sprayed the mantle. Me and that asshat almost got to boxing in the front lawn that day.


That is pretty ridiculous. Some people just have no common sense, asshat is the right name for an idiot like that.
Not the first time a dumbass painter pissed off a paper hanger though. :jester:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> no radio on my jobs.. rare occasion maybe if were in NC but usually the carpenters have one blasting. I will run pandora thru my blackberry from time to time...


Only allow them on new construction or commercial both something I don't do much of. But the last two months have been 70% NC and have won several bids on some seven figure new homes.

The radio will spend a lot of time in the garage. Where I am about to help restore one of these. (which is in boxes right now)


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

..............


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Currently I use a Boston Acoustics Receptor but there is a new one out called Boston Acoustics HSOLOMDNT Horizon Solo AM/FM Radio With Auxiliary Input. It has the aux input for my iphone, the Receptor doesnt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking for more of a multi tasking that I will beat the poop out of. Both the Bosch and Milwaukee can be run on tool batteries, can charge cell phones, have recepticles, (the bosch has 4 GFI's), the switches are sealed and the Milwaukee offers NOAA weather reports.

Thanks anyway for some additional choices.


----------



## BESMAN (Jul 15, 2009)

i use my mp3 player, or i hook up my sirius radio boombox, then send the satellite signal over FM and use the FM radio on my mp3 player to pick up the signal.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

BB, I have had my Milwaukee since 04 and it still kicking right along other than it missing the plastic bumper on one of the feet . I always go red when I can because of all my cordless tools being Milwaukee. Not knocking the yellow because I know they are just as beefy. I really like the Bosch for the fact that it has every trick thrown at it though. Try to make a decision based on which cordless manufacturer you are likely to go with. Good luck


----------



## Ardee (Jun 9, 2008)

Remember those days when every trade and and everyone in their trade whistled there own tune?


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

In the shop/office, I just have a Sony boombox with detachable speakers attached to the ceilings. On residential repaints, we don't allow radios...had some complaints from HOs in the past. On new construction, anything goes. The Bosch work radios seem to be very popular with my guys.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> Try to make a decision based on which cordless manufacturer you are likely to go with. Good luck


That was my deciding factor as I have cordless dewalt stuff so the extra rapid charger can really come in handy.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

This coming year is going to see me upgrading all my tools, aside from my framing nailer and siding nailer,.. I like the idea of using the batteries in these radios and the docks and all that. Pretty cool if you go with all one brand of tool.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I use one of these.....


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

bragger!


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

DeWalt, matches all my cordless stuff......


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

I bought the cheapest little boom box I could find and it works just great. We are not using cordless tools very often, but if I were I could see some use in having an expensive job radio that also charged batteries.

Not a fan of mp3 players used on jobs. People cannot hear well. Though one of our painters dropped his ear buds in paint the other day. Ooops .


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

My work is mainly repaints so I'm usually listening to my iPod. But in the instance the HO is not there (vacation, just closed hasn't moved in yet) I just use a regular boom box. The job I worked Wed & Thur the HO's would come in and ask if they could turn it up louder.:thumbsup: I haven't seen a Porter Cable radio / charger so I don't think I will buy one being that my stuff is PC.


----------



## Benson Painting (Oct 9, 2009)

I got one from Sears that does everything, charges, mp3s, for thirty bucks. Black and Decker, works great. One speaker though, nice and light. Plays all day.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> I know Rob loves the Rigid Radio, it has the same batteries for the tools and you can charge it.


I just looked at this link. That is a cool radio. i like the ipod charger and built in case for it. If I used rigid cordless tools I would have one.


----------



## deftworks (Nov 5, 2009)

*cheap boombox or xm*

I've got an old sony cd player/radio with the antenna knocked off of it and i just lay a metal 4 or 6 ft level on the metal stub to get a radio station. I also use an old xm with the boombox, I think it was the first one they made. The only problem is the antenna on it is a little finicky and the knob to change the channels is messed up cause I dropped it once, great music selection though.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I just sing along with the voices in my head. Amazing that all of us know the words...


----------



## LatexKing (Nov 11, 2009)

I have one of the Milwaukee radios. Came with an 18v cordless drill.
Works fine. I hook a portable cd player into it.
Only problem.
I listen to alot of old sixties rock and if it's in stereo, it will only play one side because the 1/8" input jack is mono. I got a stereo cord but it does no good because the output on the cdplayer and the input on the radio are both stereo.
Most of this old rock music is being re-issued in mono, thankfully, 'cause it seems everyone agrees that stereo was a joke. All the drums and vocals on one side, the guitars and tambourine on the other side? WTF?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

LatexKing said:


> All the drums and vocals on one side, the guitars and tambourine on the other side? WTF?


Needs more cowbell.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

LatexKing said:


> I have one of the Milwaukee radios. Came with an 18v cordless drill.
> Works fine. I hook a portable cd player into it.
> Only problem.
> I listen to alot of old sixties rock and if it's in stereo, it will only play one side because the 1/8" input jack is mono. I got a stereo cord but it does no good because the output on the cdplayer and the input on the radio are both stereo.
> Most of this old rock music is being re-issued in mono, thankfully, 'cause it seems everyone agrees that stereo was a joke. All the drums and vocals on one side, the guitars and tambourine on the other side? WTF?


go to radio shack and buy appropriate adapter. They have mono > stereo or stereo > mono, pick your poison. 



> *1/8" Stereo Jack to 1/8" Mono Plug Adapter *
> Model: 274-368 | Catalog #: 274-368
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

If any of you guys are looking for a dewalt jobsite radio they have them for 79.00 at lowes


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

got one on my list for Black Friday....I'm trying to decide if I want to stay up or go to bed and get up early. Really early. As you all know, I'm a night owl and more likely to just stay up!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

painting247 said:


> got one on my list for Black Friday....I'm trying to decide if I want to stay up or go to bed and get up early. Really early. As you all know, I'm a night owl and more likely to just stay up!


Me too. Wife and i are hitting the stores early she lured me in with a new tv for the bdrm. Funny normaly I would just stay up but knowing we are going to hit it really early i feel tired.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

If the radio works I use it.


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

1 hour of sleep then up at 4 am to go shopping for the "deals".....:sneaky2retty sure I won't be doing that again. I need my beauty sleep! 
"I did save 15% on my car insurance." 
The sales were great, but not worth the crowds and long lines at the check out.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I tried getting up early one year for a little Black Friday madness (before it was called Black Friday)

NEVER again.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I survived it, got some good deals and knocked out a lot of x-mas shopping in the process. Oh yeah new lcd for the bdrm. :thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Watching the news here and the peeps standing in line in the cold for hours, stores not even open yet! You guys are braver than I!
I did promise Rob a new recliner today, dreading the crowds!

Sean I saw a 32' LCD for 299, only 10 available!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> Watching the news here and the peeps standing in line in the cold for hours, stores not even open yet! You guys are braver than I!
> I did promise Rob a new recliner today, dreading the crowds!
> 
> Sean I saw a 32' LCD for 299, only 10 available!


We hit walmart ridiculously early but it was not to bad because the doors were open and they had sections marked off for lines to form for certain big ticket items in the store. I picked up a lcd 32 for 248.00 they had like 200 or so and i was really close to the front so it was a gaurantee if we had patience. 

I went and got a couple folding chairfrom one isle and a book and a coke from another isle, plus since we were both there we were able to leave one at a time from our spot in the line to go find deals that were out in other parts of the store the we had wanted, we got pretty much everything that was on our list. 
If I had to wait outside it would not have happened but we were in the beer cooler isle.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

We went to the "big city" today! The furniture store was great, no crowds, got in and out. Wanted to run into Best Buy to look at netbooks,! The line was a complete loop around the store, people in line and so crowded you could not even walk down an aisle to try and shop! I left! I hear CyberMonday is much better!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah cybermonday is suppose to have great deals for that stuff.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Radios are abnoxious, (F the spelling), and so are the people who play them. Why do painters think that what they're listening to appeals to everyone within hearing range. Unless your crew is homogenous about their listening pleasures, it can be real annoying. I prefer personal devices that deliver custom entertainment, verses blasting 70's rock because you think the chicks, who may pass by, will dig it.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

And I won't even get started on the Mariachis blasting from the illegal's crews.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> We hit walmart ridiculously early but it was not to bad because the doors were open and they had sections marked off for lines to form for certain big ticket items in the store. I picked up a lcd 32 for 248.00 they had like 200 or so and i was really close to the front so it was a gaurantee if we had patience.
> 
> I went and got a couple folding chairfrom one isle and a book and a coke from another isle, plus since we were both there we were able to leave one at a time from our spot in the line to go find deals that were out in other parts of the store the we had wanted, we got pretty much everything that was on our list.
> If I had to wait outside it would not have happened but we were in the beer cooler isle.


Sean,

Now, you know me. I'm a "trifty" yankee through and through (going on about 11 generations or so). Love to pinch a penny 'til it bleeds.

BUT, I gotta ask, how much time did it take to save how many dollars ???


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

It took about 6 hrs and 2 stores to save aproximately 8 hundred dollars. I got back home at 8:40 this morning. Took us 45 minutes to get through the checkout line at wally world. 
We hit wally world and got a few things from Lowes.
I could of shaved an hour or two off of that because I left earlier than need to. Of course by leaving earlier and sitting inside the store i was able to find other items on the list without all the super crazyness.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

6 hours? WOW. And that's with the wife? well at least you had "quality time" with her :thumbup:


----------

